# Sicherheits-Update für Wireshark



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2009)

In Version 1.0.8 des Netzwerkanalysator Wireshark haben die Entwickler unter anderem einen Fehler in der Verarbeitung des PCNFSD-Protokoll behoben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

